# Plowing a 24 Hour Fitness Center Parking Lot



## ajstabosz (Oct 20, 2015)

There is a chicagoland fitness center i will be bidding on. The property is open 24 hours the main lot is about 190 ft by 170 ft. (32,000 sq ft.) and there is a 90 by 10ft walkway to the front doors that needs to be cleared by a snow blower. As well as a 90 by 10 ft driveway in the back that needs to be cleared by a snowblower for a garbage truck to get in. Avg annual snowfall for this area is about 37 inches. What would be a good per push/ with salt rate, and would would be a good annual set price? It needs to be cleared very consistently because the property is in use 24 hours a day.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Before someone else comes along and rips you a new one.

To start we need to know what you are thinking in terms of pricing, and then others will come in an comment better about pricing. This thread isn't a "bid this for me". Once we know what your pricing is we can chime in and give comments on it, or say high or low.

Also, why does the walkway have to be snow blown? Assuming you will have to plow there no matter what time of day and guessing there is a 2-3" trigger, a shoveler could easily clear it. And a plow could get that garbage truck driveway.

(Screenshot of map is also a good idea)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

250/4in of snow with salt 450.

Just salt, 200.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

jhall22guitar;2045736 said:


> Before someone else comes along and rips you a new one.
> 
> To start we need to know what you are thinking in terms of pricing, and then others will come in an comment better about pricing. This thread isn't a "bid this for me". Once we know what your pricing is we can chime in and give comments on it, or say high or low.
> 
> ...


Sorry, just wanted to end thread....how many more of these... "Give me my price" ones


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2045739 said:


> 250/4in of snow with salt 450.
> 
> Just salt, 200.


245/4 in of snow with salt 425.

Just salt, 175.

Seriously, have you priced anything else before? What is your hourly cost--overhead, labor, profit? What is your salt cost?

Why are you asking for help pricing in the first place?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

1olddogtwo;2045741 said:


> Sorry, just wanted to end thread....how many more of these... "Give me my price" ones


Don't worry, I feel the same way. Im saving my response so I can copy and paste it before I end up jumping out my window, and Im on the third floor.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2045748 said:


> 245/4 in of snow with salt 425.
> 
> Just salt, 175.
> 
> ...


Settle down there Mooks...

To the OP..If you dont know how to price it..should you really be doing it..

Figure out all that Einstein said..Costs..Overhead..Etc then bidit if you have to


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2045748 said:


> 245/4 in of snow with salt 425.
> 
> Just salt, 175.
> 
> ...


Hey Einstein, shouldn't you have bid it like this. 
E+MC2
Equipment plus Man hrs Cost times 2 for profit


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;2045786 said:


> Hey Einstein, shouldn't you have bid it like this.
> E+MC2
> Equipment plus Man hrs Cost times 2 for profit


I like what you did there.


----------

